# How to Save a Life, or: I rescued three Ts from Petsmart today.



## annanlove19 (Jan 3, 2015)

After brunch and before my haircut, Su and I went to Petsmart to look at cute and fuzzy small animals.

We found torture instead.

They had three tarantulas, two G. roseas (Chilean Rosehair) and one A. avic (Pinktoe). They're juvies, maybe about two or three inches tops, kept in TINY containers. Instead of water, they had sponges, which breed mold and death. There were dead crickets as well as live ones. Boluses littered the terrariums.
I bought them all.

We went to Jabberwock straight from Petsmart because Su had the brilliant idea of bringing them inside and being like SHFJHDFSJDHF DIAGNOSE?? They were floored at the conditions but said that they weren't dying or in immediate danger of death. I knew everything to get, but they reaffirmed what I needed. I had to run out to my car to get my wallet, and when I got back in, they had done this to make traveling easier:




All three tarantulas, in their terrariums that they were living in and sold in, fit in one of the terrariums I got for one of them.

We got home, and the rehousing process began.

This is one of the G. roseas, named James-or-Oliver, in his tiny terrarium. No hide, sponge in the water bowl, bolus (promise), glued to the wall so he wouldn't have to touch his substrate.




His new terrarium I set up:




I rehoused in a big bin that I used to keep yarn in. I had a catch tupperware and piece of cardboard in case as well, but since these guys are bigger than my two most recent Ts, I wanted to be super safe. The comparison again between the old home and the new one.




Successfully installed!! Despite what I've heard about G. roseas, there was no flicking or anything. James-or-Oliver moved pretty easily with minimal prodding with a small, soft paintbrush. I used a plastic cup to move him with no troubles.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annanlove19 (Jan 3, 2015)

The second rosea, also James-or-Oliver. You can see the cup and the brush in the first pic, and happily rehomed in the second. This guy was a little more feisty and did a lot of threat posturing, but still no flicking or biting or anything.







Then Matthew, the A. avic! He's my first arboreal and thus my first arboreal terrarium setup, and despite freaking out at Jabberwock, it was super easy and really quite gorgeous.




I put packing tape along the inside of the lid because it's a screen but left it open in the middle for ventilation.




Getting ready for transit with bad perspective because I swear his old terrarium is not bigger than the new one:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annanlove19 (Jan 3, 2015)

I was nervous about how fast I've heard they are but he was an absolute doll, walked right into the cup, and while he wasn't super keen on leaving it--and I learned that arboreals have stickier feet than terrestrials, surprise surprise--he did, and without any fuss at me. I forgot to take a picture of him inside his new home before I closed the door, so pardon the reflection.




_Look at his little ballet slippers aaaaaaaa_

What the floor looks like after rehoming three Ts:




Another shot of the now-empty cells they had been kept in:




Final results:




The lighting in my room is horrible, and I had to throw a bunch of books on the floor so it's a giant mess, but they look fantastic. James-or-Oliver and James-or-Oliver are stacked, as you can see. The one on top is on his hide because why not; the other two are hanging out on the substrate.




And that is how I saved three lives today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you for the wonderful collage. While you may get flamed by a couple people here for supporting petsmart in continuing to buy these spiders and they will still house them like that. My petsmart always has exactly this amount and species of tarantulas. 2 roseas and 1 avic. Must be a corporatw thing.

I have rescued Ts before so I know how you felt seeing them this way but nowadays I just have to turn away. These guys now have a great home because of you.

I am also quite impressed by your Stephen King collection

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 3, 2015)

Good save, but I've seen significantly worse conditions.   Glad they're healthy.

Don't know what exactly you "heard" about roseas, but they are one of the more reluctant hair flickers out there.

I'd move that avics enclosure to a more open place.  Its not going to get the proper airflow positioned tightly...only the front vents are really clear and open.  Cross ventilation is supremely important with avics.

Enjoy the new t's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 3, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I'd move that avics enclosure to a more open place.  Its not going to get the proper airflow positioned tightly...only the front vents are really clear and open.  Cross ventilation is supremely important with avics.


+1.  The Avic cag has got be moved so there's airflow.

Great save, BTW!


----------



## Spaceblues (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm a noob so it may not be a big deal, but I'd watch that A/C window unit as well so that it doesn't create too much of a cold draft. 

Congrats on the new T's!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 3, 2015)

Spaceblues said:


> I'm a noob so it may not be a big deal, but I'd watch that A/C window unit as well so that it doesn't create too much of a cold draft.


Good point.  I just noticed that too.  Something may have to change for summer.


----------



## Spaceblues (Jan 3, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Good point.  I just noticed that too.  Something may have to change for summer.


Even in winter the one we had in our first apartment would let cold air blow in, but that was ages ago. They may be more well built these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood (Jan 3, 2015)

Spaceblues said:


> I'm a noob so it may not be a big deal, but I'd watch that A/C window unit as well so that it doesn't create too much of a cold draft.
> 
> Congrats on the new T's!
> 
> ...


op is in Boston...that ac unit won't be turned on for at least 5 months I'd bet.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## telepatella (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't see any Frank Herbert...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DVMT (Jan 3, 2015)

Petco and Petsmart both are on my naughty list to put it lightly.  While I do appreciate rescuing T's from the horrid conditions in which they are kept in these establishments (thank you for that), it only fuels them to buy more and replace the ones that were rescued with brand new victims of the blistering ignorance that is corporate retail.  I went in right after xmas to a local Petco and found a G. rosea clinging to the top metal screen mesh trying to avoid the overly dampened substrate with every ounce of strength it could muster.  To my horror, it fell right before my eyes, over 12" and landed on a decorative rock.  Angry? Yes.  About to lose my cool?  Absolutely.  Just wait, it gets better........then to my wandering eyes I see what is labeled as a T. stirmi....but who could tell?  Know why you couldn't tell?  The dimwitted employee had actually just got done misting all of the T's and had misted this poor stirmi directly so badly that it was covered in water droplets.  My phone was at home, so I couldn't get a pic, unfortunately.  I rushed to find an employee and asked them what is going on with the care of these tarantulas.  I was met with a look like "...oh, not this again...."  (Well, what do they expect?).  I explained that rose hairs don't need misting....ever, and a tarantula.....no matter what species, is never to be misted directly.  These two guys explained to me that the care sheets they are provided says to mist daily and that is what they have to do.  They apologized for the direct misting of the stirmi(?) and said that was not the policy.  I have contacted corporate about changing the care sheets and they couldn't appear to care any less.........so, my point is......please, please, please.....do not purchase a single thing, even dog food, from these 2 places.  I know the heart is in the right place (again I commend you on your rescue OP), but we simply can't condone or support this kind of treatment any longer.

Damon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jigalojey (Jan 3, 2015)

Not buying tarantulas isn't going to stop them from stocking it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 3, 2015)

There are cynics who would suggest that you rescued three, but three more will replace them, but I think you did good. Because, since shops use unique animals to generate foot traffic in order to help increase sales, they would probably replace the three anyway when those three succumbed to the conditions.

And way off topic, but whenever I see a fellow Stephen King collector, I have to show off.  Most of my collection is in another room, these rate top-shelf display status and are kept separate. I was only able to snag Dark Tower 3 through 7 in signed limited first editions, and there is also a signed limited first edition of "Desperation" there. Plus a full set of the comic-book adaption of "The Stand" and a signed Fantasy and Science Fiction magazine" in which the first excerpt from "Dark Tower III: The Wasteland" appeared.


----------



## DVMT (Jan 3, 2015)

jigalojey said:


> Not buying tarantulas isn't going to stop them from stocking it.


Maybe....maybe not.  But the ONLY way it can be stopped is to not buy them.  If you eventually remove the demand, then the supply becomes an overabundant burden.  I'm not saying it will happen overnight.  It will take the efforts of many and much time.  Regardless, these places have no business selling animals they can't properly take care of.  I don't know how it is in Australia with these types of places, but here retail places have inventory turn calculations and when inventory does not turn.....guess what?  They pull the items from inventory and no longer carry them......usually attempting to replace this item (and they view it as an item.....don't kid yourself) with something that WILL sell.


And Tim, I said she did a good thing.....twice. I am not negating that fact nor am I a cynic.  I'm looking at the big picture.  I mean, hey, if you guys wanna run right out and support these places then by all means help yourselves.  I won't be and I will encourage others to do the same.  I have rescued a few myself just to go back and see the new ones in the same dire situation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sydney A (Jan 3, 2015)

I used to work at petsmart and we had a binder. You can yell at the workers all you want but everything has to be done by that binder. Down to the angle of dishes. If you want results, save the lives and write corporate. Continue to write them and hope for results. It's not the workers fault other then choosing to work there. That's why I quit. You made a difference in the lives of three creatures. Good for you. The only way to make a difference is to call corporate. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spaceblues (Jan 3, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I was only able to snag Dark Tower 3 through 7 in signed limited first editions


Sooooo jealous! I love that series so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVMT (Jan 3, 2015)

Sydney A said:


> I used to work at petsmart and we had a binder. You can yell at the workers all you want but everything has to be done by that binder. Down to the angle of dishes. If you want results, save the lives and write corporate. Continue to write them and hope for results. It's not the workers fault other then choosing to work there. That's why I quit. You made a difference in the lives of three creatures. Good for you. The only way to make a difference is to call corporate. Good luck.


This is why I didn't get too upset with the employees...I understand the error is at corporate level.  I called and e-mailed corporate.....even volunteered to create a proper care sheet for them and I was basically ignored through one venture (e-mail) and pushed off by the other (phone call).  I always commend the ones who rescue because the heart is in the right place, but I want people to understand the long term effects of supporting this kind of care by corporate retailers.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 3, 2015)

DamonVikki said:


> And Tim, I said she did a good thing.....twice. I am not negating that fact nor am I a cynic.  I'm looking at the big picture.  I mean, hey, if you guys wanna run right out and support these places then by all means help yourselves.  I won't be and I will encourage others to do the same.  I have rescued a few myself just to go back and see the new ones in the same dire situation.


Heh. I was composing my post as you were putting yours up, apparently. Your comment wasn't up when I entered the thread. When I finished, and had submitted, I saw your post and thought "Doh! he's going to think I was pointing at him specifically!" I was speaking in the generic sense, not in reaction to anybody's comments currently in the thread.


----------



## DVMT (Jan 3, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Heh. I was composing my post as you were putting yours up, apparently. Your comment wasn't up when I entered the thread. When I finished, and had submitted, I saw your post and thought "Doh! he's going to think I was pointing at him specifically!" I was speaking in the generic sense, not in reaction to anybody's comments currently in the thread.


That's cool man.  It happens!  I made an assumption there myself with my retort.  I also assumed I might be met with some opinions that differ from my own, which is fine.  I think I know what you are referring to with some of these previous threads being handled not so nicely.  I try my best to be a nice person here and in person.  These pet store chains strike a chord with me and I often get upset quickly about it.  I've seen you around and know you are pretty cool, so no worries man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 3, 2015)

DamonVikki said:


> Maybe....maybe not.  But the ONLY way it can be stopped is to not buy them.  If you eventually remove the demand, then the supply becomes an overabundant burden.


Here's the biggest issue with this...they do not cater to those "in the know" about t's.  Those of us in the know, know why there are better places to buy, reasons to not buy there, we know how these species SHOULD be cared for, but we are definitely not their cliental.   They cater to those that just don't know any better, impulse buyers that often never gave a t a consideration till that moment.   Spread the word and educate all you want, unfortunately those generally buying won't be listening.   The rare occasion one of us buys one from them, is the rare occasion that one of their t's are well cared for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 3, 2015)

jigalojey said:


> Not buying tarantulas isn't going to stop them from stocking it.


+1.  Hasn't yet in 50 years.  Boycotts are pointless.  The spider can't help who happens to own it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Martin1975 (Jan 4, 2015)

annanlove19 said:


> After brunch and before my haircut, Su and I went to Petsmart to look at cute and fuzzy small animals.
> 
> We found torture instead.
> 
> ...


Hello
I think it is hard for some to pass situations like these,I am one of them. I won't stop people like these,but maybe I can help one or two. We have no legislation protecting exotic animals,and I mean 0%. I can't mention pet shop names at the moment,wouldn't matter anyway they are in South Africa. 

I am busy with something I thought I'd never see,betting on tarantulas for fights.  I mean,some might now say oh a mad man you're overdoing it. Anyway, I will get to the bottom of it since it is inhumane no matter what the animal is. So far,I have heard a lot but will try and enter into this do called group. 

I can't believe you have this oversees,but if you did I bet there would be loads like me extremely disgusted by this. They actually sell the tarantulas as future fighters,this I'd just one thing of pet stores that truly make me mad. To them it is a money making machine,nothing more nothing less. 

So in the end,I'm glad to see posts like this. Just goes to show,still good hearted people out there. Have an awesome new year !

With so little forward Thinkers,is why we live so much in the past...

If scientists and knowledgeable people are always right,I'd still be travelling cautiously not to fall off at world's end...


----------



## tonypace2009 (Jan 4, 2015)

Corporate understands profit and appearance. A petition with thousands of signed names, Labeled potential customers inviting corporate to the AB and literature to the proper care of tarantulas might be a better approach. Maybe even if they change there care policies invite them in to captive breeding projects  which  could help them get more variety of tarantulas. If corporate changes there care policies then every store can be turned into corporate if caught not following policies of care. To me it seems they would want to appease the majority of there customers. This is just my thought on a option. To the OP great save. I too find it hard to let them suffer and would do the same thing.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 4, 2015)

jigalojey said:


> Not buying tarantulas isn't going to stop them from stocking it.


I agree. I read a great short story that is relevant to this topic.



> "There once was an old man who took long walks on the beach every morning. One day he saw a young man dancing in the distance. As he got closer he realised he wasn’t dancing at all, but reaching down and throwing small crabs into the sea. "Young man, what are you doing?" he asked. "Throwing crabs back into the sea" he replied, "they’ll die if I don’t help them." The old man looked down at the hundreds of small crabs scattered on the beach for miles. "But there must be millions of them," the old man told him aghast. "You can’t possibly make a difference." The young man bent down, picked up another crab and threw it into the ocean. "It made a difference to that one."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sydney A (Jan 4, 2015)

With petitions and calls and fussing we got Meijer to stop selling live animals. In the mean time petsmart does do a lot of good. They are just ignorant to small animals. Like the old saying with the little girl throwing back star fish and people making fun of her, she said she made a difference for ONE. Congrats on your new friends, be they eight legged.

---------- Post added 01-04-2015 at 01:38 AM ----------

Cross posted with starfish/crab story


----------



## annanlove19 (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay wow I have a ton to say! First, Matthew has been moved to a much more ventilated area and is nowhere near an air conditioner. Quick note: when it's 18F outside, I tend to forget air conditioners exist  I would have remembered as soon as summer came about and moved him then. But now he's in the living room, so bonus points for being able to see him when I'm downstairs!







He's also happily moved into his plant; the lighting is really bad because it's 2:10am, but you can see a toe or two:




I have a question: I was reading about humidity levels, and it seems that lightly misting the substrate and/or any webbing he makes a few times a week is the way to go. Does that sound right? Would you recommend getting some peat moss to help hold moisture? I know he can't get too humid, I'm just trying to find the right balance. The plant is silk, if it wasn't clear, so there won't be any oxygen/humidity coming from it. That I can't change; I'm super good with animals and immediately kill plants. It's a gift.

Then just quick, about Petsmart:

_*I do not shop there ever*_.

The only reason I was there was to kill time because it's too cold to hang out outside and we didn't have enough time to go home in between. I had absolutely zero plans for buying anything, let alone adopting. All spiders and supplies come from my local reptile shop, and cat care comes from Trader Joe's. I totally agree that not supporting them is the thing to do, but since I saw these poor guys, I couldn't just leave them there. Believe me though, I won't be going back. No more rescue missions. I'm at T capacity for now (six total: one baby sling, one sling-juvie, four juvies; plus money and space and stuff), and like you guys have said, they'll just keep restocking. My mom and I are going to write to them and see if there's anything we can do to change their policies, but I don't have high hopes. My mom also suggested contacting the Better Business Bureau, so we'll see.

But today I have done all I can do. There are always going to be abused animals kept in horrible conditions, but I have made a dent, even if only by three Ts. They are good, lovely, wonderful Ts, and I am blessed to have them in my life :love:


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 4, 2015)

Buying from these guys only makes them buy more...you did no good except for the individual ts that you rescued, you may in fact be contributeing to the "corporate cause"... Next time maybe steal the ts and toss a brick through the window with a menacing note attached???
 Just jokeing... Maybe....
Nice ts BTW! Score for all involved...


----------



## annanlove19 (Jan 4, 2015)

14pokies said:


> Buying from these guys only makes them buy more...you did no good except for the individual ts that you rescued, you may in fact be contributeing to the "corporate cause"... Next time maybe steal the ts and toss a brick through the window with a menacing note attached???
> Just jokeing... Maybe....
> Nice ts BTW! Score for all involved...


Haha well it is tempting, but right now I'm focused on the three individual lives. Like I said, I'll be working with my mom to see if we can make change happen, but I'm not very hopefully. And hey, three lives is way better than no lives!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tonypace2009 (Jan 4, 2015)

About humidity I wouldn't worry about it. As long as there is a water dish in which there appears to be one In enclosure you should be fine. The important thing with avics is cross ventilation. When your avic starts webbing  you can spritz a little water at the entrance of the web and they will sometimes drink from that otherwise they will come down to water to drink to stay hydrated. Humid stale air will kill a avic in a hurry  there enclosure needs air movement more than humidity in the wild they live in trees where they are exposed to plenty of air movement. I do not own one of those enclosures but I believe there are vents right under the doors. Make sure they are open and the top has a screen top so air should circulate from lower vents up through the top which you partially closed up with packing tape. This set up should be fine it seems to be settling in behind the leaves. Avics are cool


----------



## HungryGhost (Jan 4, 2015)

DamonVikki said:


> Maybe....maybe not.  But the ONLY way it can be stopped is to not buy them.  If you eventually remove the demand, then the supply becomes an overabundant burden.  I'm not saying it will happen overnight.  It will take the efforts of many and much time.  Regardless, these places have no business selling animals they can't properly take care of.  I don't know how it is in Australia with these types of places, but here retail places have inventory turn calculations and when inventory does not turn.....guess what?  They pull the items from inventory and no longer carry them......usually attempting to replace this item (and they view it as an item.....don't kid yourself) with something that WILL sell.
> 
> 
> And Tim, I said she did a good thing.....twice. I am not negating that fact nor am I a cynic.  I'm looking at the big picture.  I mean, hey, if you guys wanna run right out and support these places then by all means help yourselves.  I won't be and I will encourage others to do the same.  I have rescued a few myself just to go back and see the new ones in the same dire situation.


I agree 100%. No demand eliminates the need for a supply. The reason "boycotts" haven't worked is there are still people buying them. Buy one and it's replaced with another.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 4, 2015)

DamonVikki said:


> But the ONLY way it can be stopped is to not buy them.  If you eventually remove the demand, then the supply becomes an overabundant burden.  I'm not saying it will happen overnight.  It will take the efforts of many and much time.  Regardless, these places have no business selling animals they can't properly take care of.  I don't know how it is in Australia with these types of places, but here retail places have inventory turn calculations and when inventory does not turn.....guess what?  They pull the items from inventory and no longer carry them......usually attempting to replace this item (and they view it as an item.....don't kid yourself) with something that WILL sell


Unfortunately you're wrong.  Tarantulas draw curious people into pet stores, and once in, those people tend to buy something, even if it's not spider-related.  At the wholesale level w/c tarantulas are very cheap, just a few dollars, so whether they live or die, or are sold or not, doesn't matter.  They pay for themselves.  And they will be replaced.  This has been going on for 50 years and shows no sign of stopping.

We should do whatever we can to help spiders in poor conditions, it's not fair to that they die in captivity.  Whether that's educating employees or the public, buying those spiders, etc.  'Boycotts' of buying those spiders is totally pointless and accomplishes absolutely nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jigalojey (Jan 4, 2015)

What we need to do is stop the wild collection of G. rosea, there is zero need for them to still be collected and also they're clearly not appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annanlove19 (Jan 4, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> We should do whatever we can to help spiders in poor conditions, it's not fair to that they die in captivity.  Whether that's educating employees or the public, buying those spiders, etc.  'Boycotts' of buying those spiders is totally pointless and accomplishes absolutely nothing.


That's what I was thinking when I rescued them, though not as knowledgeably as you said. I had no idea about the wholesale and stuff, I was just needing to help.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 4, 2015)

jigalojey said:


> What we need to do is stop the wild collection of G. rosea, there is zero need for them to still be collected and also they're clearly not appreciated.


Absolutely. They don't need to be collected in the wild anymore.  But once they're here, it's wrong to let them die.  They're extremely cheap wholesale, so losses don't matter to stores.  The imports need to be stopped legally for conservation reasons.

---------- Post added 01-04-2015 at 08:49 AM ----------




annanlove19 said:


> That's what I was thinking when I rescued them, though not as knowledgeably as you said. I had no idea about the wholesale and stuff, I was just needing to help.


You did the right thing.  Letting them die changes nothing.  The animals need help and we're the ones who know about caring for them.  We shouldn't stand by and do or say nothing.


----------



## DVMT (Jan 4, 2015)

I understand and agree with a lot of what you guys are saying.  They are going to continue selling these T's.  What I would like to see, and I have tried recently and before, is to be able to educate them about the care of these animals....update care sheets properly.....ect.  But, my problem with these companies is that they simply will not listen, do not care, will not budge.

I would like to apologize to the OP.  I didn't mean to hijack your thread.  That was not my intention.  I hold your rescue in the highest esteem and value the fact that there are people like you on this Earth.....we need more.  This is just one of those situations in life that I feel fairly powerless to fight.  It makes my blood boil whether it be tarantulas, snakes, poodles, or whatever being mistreated.  I feel they need to be accountable for the care of ALL animals they sell, not just the cute and fluffy ones.

Again annanlove19, my apologies and congrats on making these 3 live a better life.

Damon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin1975 (Jan 4, 2015)

DamonVikki said:


> I understand and agree with a lot of what you guys are saying.  They are going to continue selling these T's.  What I would like to see, and I have tried recently and before, is to be able to educate them about the care of these animals....update care sheets properly.....ect.  But, my problem with these companies is that they simply will not listen, do not care, will not budge.
> 
> I would like to apologize to the OP.  I didn't mean to hijack your thread.  That was not my intention.  I hold your rescue in the highest esteem and value the fact that there are people like you on this Earth.....we need more.  This is just one of those situations in life that I feel fairly powerless to fight.  It makes my blood boil whether it be tarantulas, snakes, poodles, or whatever being mistreated.  I feel they need to be accountable for the care of ALL animals they sell, not just the cute and fluffy ones.
> 
> ...


Wow,now that is mature and honest. May I just say,I respect that fully takes a lot to step up. In the end,doesn't matter how we disagree on how we do get to the same view but we all do agree about how this disgusts us. Just imagine we worked all together,that would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 4, 2015)

damonvikki said:


> petco and petsmart both are on my naughty list to put it lightly.  While i do appreciate rescuing t's from the horrid conditions in which they are kept in these establishments (thank you for that), it only fuels them to buy more and replace the ones that were rescued with brand new victims of the blistering ignorance that is corporate retail.  I went in right after xmas to a local petco and found a g. Rosea clinging to the top metal screen mesh trying to avoid the overly dampened substrate with every ounce of strength it could muster.  To my horror, it fell right before my eyes, over 12" and landed on a decorative rock.  Angry? Yes.  About to lose my cool?  Absolutely.  Just wait, it gets better........then to my wandering eyes i see what is labeled as a t. Stirmi....but who could tell?  Know why you couldn't tell?  The dimwitted employee had actually just got done misting all of the t's and had misted this poor stirmi directly so badly that it was covered in water droplets.  My phone was at home, so i couldn't get a pic, unfortunately.  I rushed to find an employee and asked them what is going on with the care of these tarantulas.  I was met with a look like "...oh, not this again...."  (well, what do they expect?).  I explained that rose hairs don't need misting....ever, and a tarantula.....no matter what species, is never to be misted directly.  These two guys explained to me that the care sheets they are provided says to mist daily and that is what they have to do.  They apologized for the direct misting of the stirmi(?) and said that was not the policy.  I have contacted corporate about changing the care sheets and they couldn't appear to care any less.........so, my point is......please, please, please.....do not purchase a single thing, even dog food, from these 2 places.  I know the heart is in the right place (again i commend you on your rescue op), but we simply can't condone or support this kind of treatment any longer.
> 
> Damon


my goodness i could not ahve put it better myself


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 4, 2015)

DamonVikki said:


> I hold your rescue in the highest esteem and value the fact that there are people like you on this Earth.....we need more.  It makes my blood boil whether it be tarantulas, snakes, poodles, or whatever being mistreated.


I help animals whenever I can.  I've recused dozens of turtles and tortoises on the roads, and had 15 local outside cats spayed/neutered so they wouldn't keep reproducing and starving (and years later I'm still feeding them).  If we don't step up and save a life, many times no one will.  Whatever else, it certainly makes all the difference in the world to the animal we save.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DVMT (Jan 4, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I help animals whenever I can.  I've recused dozens of turtles and tortoises on the roads, and had 15 local outside cats spayed/neutered so they wouldn't keep reproducing and starving (and years later I'm still feeding them).  If we don't step up and save a life, many times no one will.  Whatever else, it certainly makes all the difference in the world to the animal we save.


I agree 100%.  I lived in Tampa a while back for a year and there is no shortage of animals around to rescue out of the roads and such.....plenty of stray cats too.  Used to bug me driving around the backroads worrying I was gonna run something over.  I also rescued a greyhound from there years back before I moved to the area.  He was an awesome dog!


----------



## annanlove19 (Jan 4, 2015)

DamonVikki said:


> I understand and agree with a lot of what you guys are saying.  They are going to continue selling these T's.  What I would like to see, and I have tried recently and before, is to be able to educate them about the care of these animals....update care sheets properly.....ect.  But, my problem with these companies is that they simply will not listen, do not care, will not budge.
> 
> I would like to apologize to the OP.  I didn't mean to hijack your thread.  That was not my intention.  I hold your rescue in the highest esteem and value the fact that there are people like you on this Earth.....we need more.  This is just one of those situations in life that I feel fairly powerless to fight.  It makes my blood boil whether it be tarantulas, snakes, poodles, or whatever being mistreated.  I feel they need to be accountable for the care of ALL animals they sell, not just the cute and fluffy ones.
> 
> ...


Aww, thanks! I actually just said that this thread took a really interesting direction and learning about and hearing different opinions gives me a lot of new, important information, so no apologies needed! I'm really glad I get to learn more about this, and hopefully use the information to help figure out how best to approach contacting Petsmart and/or the Better Business Bureau. There's so much to know and this is such an important issue for me, so thank you <3

---------- Post added 01-04-2015 at 12:06 PM ----------




Poec54 said:


> I help animals whenever I can.  I've recused dozens of turtles and tortoises on the roads, and had 15 local outside cats spayed/neutered so they wouldn't keep reproducing and starving (and years later I'm still feeding them).  If we don't step up and save a life, many times no one will.  Whatever else, it certainly makes all the difference in the world to the animal we save.


I actually just signed up to volunteer at a local animal shelter! I have orientation on the 8th and I'm a little concerned because of my health issues, but I'm hoping they'll be willing to work with me so I can help without injuring myself. I can't bring anymore animals into the house, so giving my time at a shelter is the best form of rescue I can do. Even if it's just cleaning litter boxes or doing paperwork, every little thing helps an animal in need.

---------- Post added 01-04-2015 at 12:07 PM ----------




Martin1975 said:


> Wow,now that is mature and honest. May I just say,I respect that fully takes a lot to step up. In the end,doesn't matter how we disagree on how we do get to the same view but we all do agree about how this disgusts us. Just imagine we worked all together,that would be awesome.


+1 agree; good, nice, respectful people on the internet give me hope for humanity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 4, 2015)

I think critters like tarantulas in pet stores are what the retail game calls "loss leaders". That is the practice of having items that they run on sale at a loss to draw customers, with the intention of making up the loss through the sale of other items, as has been mentioned upthread. It is sort of twisted that a living thing would be considered a "loss leader", but that's the way retail works, I guess.

In regard to employee rules at chain pet stores, the last time I bought crickets, I had to wait for the clerk. As I waited, I stood and read a poster behind the cricket containers. It described the process of what to do when a shipment of crickets arrived, make sure they have water and food, remove dead ones, etc. I noted two things in particular. First, instruction to accurately count the crickets was emphasised about three times on the list. Secondly, it instructed to satisfy the accurate count, press the baggie flat in order to keep  the crickets still in order to be able to get an accurate count. I've watched them do this, and I've wondered if the pressure exerted on the bugs might not result in internal injuries. It seems that I have a higher mortality rate than I did before they started cracking down on the counting process. In the older days, I'd receive a sometimes substantial over count, but not so much these days.
Which brings me to another notion. I'm pretty sure that the suppliers provide the stores with a considerable over-count. I don't really think they stand to take a huge loss, though I suppose it could add up over numerous customers.


----------



## annanlove19 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Update on the rescues*:

James (G. rosea) has been an unstoppable drinking machine. I got rid of the sponges right away and gave them water dishes, and they all needed to be topped up by the time I went to bed, and then this morning I needed to refill his again. If absolutely nothing else, that makes me 100% certain I did the right thing in taking them home.

Matthew (A. avic) _loves_ his climbing leaves. I've seen him in at least three different spots and countless positions, exploring, being upside down, right side up, moving the leaves around, just generally having a blast. I'm so happy :love:

Nothing specific to report on Oliver (G. rosea). He likes squishing himself between his hide (half a hollow log) and the terrarium wall. He's cute 

I can also officially tell James and Oliver apart! James is darker, like a really deep chestnut brown, and Oliver is lighter, like a walnut brown (apparently I only know how to describe browns in terms of nuts xD).

So yes, all is well in fuzzbutt land. Just thought you might like an update ^_^

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 5, 2015)

Good to hear they are doing well! I think that they are probably G porteri though.

Did you actually see them drink? I always get a kick out of it.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 5, 2015)

annanlove19 said:


> *Update on the rescues*:
> 
> James (G. rosea) has been an unstoppable drinking machine. I got rid of the sponges right away and gave them water dishes, and they all needed to be topped up by the time I went to bed, and then this morning I needed to refill his again. If absolutely nothing else, that makes me 100% certain I did the right thing in taking them home.


I've bought I think 5 t's from pet stores and the one common denominator amongst all of them was that every one went right to the water when I got them home.   Literally, every one!  Makes you feel bad, but happy to have changed their life for the better.

Funny to see Tim mention the cricket "rules" at his lps, cause every cricket I have ever bought over the last 15 years has acted like they were starved and parched.   The last ones I got the other day came in a bag with that water gel crap.  I'm convinced that that stuff just isn't adequate for an inverts long term survival.  Despite being loaded with this gel, they still FLOCKED to the small water dish I provided, just like the LPS t's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 5, 2015)

That is usually the case when I buy them despite the rules. I imagine that the accurate count rule is the only one strictly adhered to.


----------



## annanlove19 (Jan 5, 2015)

problemchildx said:


> Good to hear they are doing well! I think that they are probably G porteri though.
> 
> Did you actually see them drink? I always get a kick out of it.


Oh hmm! I'm not sure. I'll try to get good pictures soon, but I'm also trying to let them be and make sure they're comfortable and enjoying life not in a pet store with a million people poking them nonstop.

And I didn't quite see him drinking, but I saw him perched over the water bowl and looking up directly at me like "EXCUSE U I WAS BUSY PLS TO MOVE ALONG KTHNX" and it was so cute xD


----------



## DVMT (Jan 6, 2015)

annanlove19 said:


> Oh hmm! I'm not sure. I'll try to get good pictures soon, but I'm also trying to let them be and make sure they're comfortable and enjoying life not in a pet store with a million people poking them nonstop.
> 
> And I didn't quite see him drinking, but I saw him perched over the water bowl and looking up directly at me like "EXCUSE U I WAS BUSY PLS TO MOVE ALONG KTHNX" and it was so cute xD


I think their only choice is to look UP at you!  [emoji14]

---------- Post added 01-06-2015 at 08:40 PM ----------




DamonVikki said:


> I think their only choice is to look UP at you!  [emoji14]


Maybe thats why I love tarantulas...they never look down on you!


----------



## annanlove19 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey all! Thought I'd give an update on the rescues. They're all doing great is the short version, but for more read on!

James and Oliver are super social, possibly because they're my biggest Ts and that's how spiders who aren't slings act. James is out almost all the time, and Oliver splits his time maybe 60/40 out/hide. James has a mat of webbing down but has for a week or so and shows no other signs of molting, so I think he did it for funsies. He's also been eating like a monster, something I did not expect from a rosie. He has a super strong feeding response, it's so cool to watch. He had two roaches in his mouth at the same time a bit ago, and aside from the oozing dubia guts everywhere, it was the most awesome. Oliver is more what I was expecting; I don't think he's eaten here yet, though I can't be absolutely positive. I've tried roaches and crickets, both alive and dead, and I can say for sure he's not eating the crickets, but of course I can't be certain about the roaches without digging up his space, and I'm not doing that. Regardless, he's not shrivelling away or anything even close, so I'm sure he's fine.

Matthew is Mattie! I managed a (fairly) good quality picture of her sitting on the glass of her enclosure, posted it here, and voila! Female! *dances* She doesn't like roaches or living crickets but scooped up one with its head smooshed in right away, so I guess that's the plan for now. It grosses me out a little tbh, but eh, I signed up for this. I don't mind so much, it's more the thought than doing the actual thing. Today she started to make a web and I am so so so so _so_ psyched! I got to see her doing it for a while too, with the little butt dance/shake that's so incredibly cute, and now she's hanging out with a few pink toes on it and the rest on the glass/leaves.

So yeah! Everyone is doing great and I'm so happy I rescued my rescues. They bring joy and light into my life every single day <3

:love: :love: :love:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 12, 2016)

cold blood said:


> op is in Boston...that ac unit won't be turned on for at least 5 months I'd bet.


@Jerry, what is it you need clarification on....a/c units are not used in winter, how much more can that be clarified?


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Feb 12, 2016)

^ I want to guess that there was a post between the one above mine, and the one above it from just over a year ago.

But another part of me thinks @cold blood is just having random conversations with himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 12, 2016)

edgeofthefreak said:


> ^ I want to guess that there was a post between the one above mine, and the one above it from just over a year ago.
> 
> But another part of me thinks @cold blood is just having random conversations with himself.


See post #10.  Jerry clicked the "clarification please" icon, which sent me an alert.   He just clicked it today, which is why I responded today.   The post I quoted was the one Jerry wanted clarification on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey guys I have no idea about the clarification thing must have hit it on accendent man sorry

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Feb 12, 2016)

cold blood said:


> See post #10.  Jerry clicked the "clarification please" icon, which sent me an alert.   He just clicked it today, which is why I responded today.   The post I quoted was the one Jerry wanted clarification on.


Oh wow! Sorry, but none of that was apparent to me! Maybe I should have used the clarification button?


I'll show myself out now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Coconana (Feb 12, 2016)

Well, thank you guys for digging up this interesting thread! I spent quite a bit of time giving it a read-through, and I was actually really happy to see that everybody was polite and a good discussion was had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saturnthegrey (Feb 12, 2016)

Regardless of whether or not some think it is a good think or some think its bad to buy tarantulas from these shops... when some people see them being treated wrong they cant help but to buy them. Despite what certain opinions and disaprovals may be some of us just dont have the heart to walk away from a tragedy. Not one opinion is the same as anothers so there is no use trying to dictate what is right or wrong when the true right thing to do is what lies in the heart. I think if your heart is in the right place then your decisions are just no matter what others may say. 
A good person is a good person because they do what they feel they must and that is just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a tendency to hit the like, dislike, agree and disagree buttons by accident


----------



## Jerry (Feb 13, 2016)

Yea I was confused when o saw my name I have hit them as well there should be a menu you have to open to prevent that from happening lol


----------



## WildPortraitArtist (Feb 15, 2016)

Glad that you saved them out of those horrible conditions  The poor things. Is there no animal welfare authority that you can report them to?


----------

